# Powerhouse mod wanted/advice



## Viper_SA (16/4/16)

I find myself quite happy with my Reos and 0.8 Ohm coils, but, I do feel the need for something with some punch for when I feel like it. Just something to Chuck huge clouds with 0 nic. The Noisy ticket is a cheap option, but I have to ask if there are other options. I refuse to use tanks, so it must be something that can handle the occasional dripper spillage. I have two parallel 18650 mods, but I want something that delivers a bit more power. Purely a desktop mod that can be used when I feel like it. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## ChrisFJS (16/4/16)

The noisy cricket is good or maybe a big black box mod. You can switch between parallel and series


----------



## ChrisFJS (16/4/16)

Or maybe you could find somebody to build you a 3s pwm mod or convert one of your parallel boxes to series


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/16)

ChrisFJS said:


> The noisy cricket is good or maybe a big black box mod. You can switch between parallel and series



Can't seem to find any reviews online regarding the Big Black Box Mod, where is it made?


----------



## zadiac (16/4/16)

Get the Hammer of God V2. Loads of power and will last you forever on one charge....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/16)

zadiac said:


> Get the Hammer of God V2. Loads of power and will last you forever on one charge....lol



Thanks, but purely because of the name, I won't buy one.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Can't seem to find any reviews online regarding the Big Black Box Mod, where is it made?


South Africa


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks, but purely because of the name, I won't buy one.


Why? Such a killer name.


----------



## zadiac (16/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks, but purely because of the name, I won't buy one.



Suit yourself. I don't let little things like that bother me. If I con't like a name on an item, I just remove it, but hey, each to their own

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> South Africa



So that's a no-no for me as well


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Why? Such a killer name.



I find it blasphemous. Just how I roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (16/4/16)

How about a regulated mod? The rolo is a decent option and the rx now can output 250w.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

I dont know what to say... taken aback big time. I think South Africans can hold their own in manufacture above China which is where your mod is coming from unless it is a Reo. 

My next mod is a Big Black Box because I want to support the local industry and help them get better. Only way is to give the gear a whirl.

I will review it, hopefully it is good enough to at least interest you Sir!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I dont know what to say... taken aback big time. I think South Africans can hold their own in manufacture above China which is where your mod is coming from unless it is a Reo.
> 
> My next mod is a Big Black Box because I want to support the local industry and help them get better. Only way is to give the gear a whirl.
> 
> I will review it, hopefully it is good enough to at least interest you Sir!



As with most local things, my issue is price. There is no shipping costs from across the pond, so in essence it should be cheaper. I'm all for SA made mods, if it reflects the fact that it's local in price. Simple example, I will pay R100 for a bottle of Maple syrup, because it has to be imported. If we had "Bloubessie" syrup locally, I would not pay more than R30 for the same sized bottle. In general I see South African "things" in the light of people who are more interested in getting rich, than delivering a service. I can buy an RX200 for only a hair more than the BBB, which seems silly considering the basic-ness of the BBB.


----------



## zadiac (16/4/16)

That "basicness" also means fewer problems.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> As with most local things, my issue is price. There is no shipping costs from across the pond, so in essence it should be cheaper. I'm all for SA made mods, if it reflects the fact that it's local in price. Simple example, I will pay R100 for a bottle of Maple syrup, because it has to be imported. If we had "Bloubessie" syrup locally, I would not pay more than R30 for the same sized bottle. In general I see South African "things" in the light of people who are more interested in getting rich, than delivering a service. I can buy an RX200 for only a hair more than the BBB, which seems silly considering the basic-ness of the BBB.


Errrr... the whole point behind Chinese manufacturing is doing it in mass and on the cheap... which is why locally made shoes, shirts, cars, whisky, e-juice and mods do cost more yes.

If you want not basic and insanely well built with super power and imported at a great price, there is ONLY the Cuboid IMO. 2 battery mod, 200 watts, very VERY solid build (so much so many complain over the weight) and shaped to fit a 25mm atty very comfortably so max versatility there. Sits comfortably in your hand too thanks to the cuboid shape (aptly named) and at 1k it really is not bad at all.

Most stockists have the wraps or sleeve style covers too so all in all a perfect all rounder unless weight is a deal breaker.

Otherwise Vaporshark DNA 200. Monster. Absolute beast. And so small for what it is. Mind blown. It isnt cheap but you know where the money is going as soon as you hold it.


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/16)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3027/10017793/3653500-color-model-18650-mechanical-box-mod

Case and point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/4/16)

300W with 2 18650's?

Cannot doooo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/4/16)

@Viper_SA what about that Twisted Tripple thingie at Vape King?


----------



## Christos (16/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/3027/10017793/3653500-color-model-18650-mechanical-box-mod
> 
> Case and point


The similarity is quite shocking. 
I'm wondering if the box was cloned or if it was imported and rebranded.

Kind of reminds me of this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> @Viper_SA what about that Twisted Tripple thingie at Vape King?



Still parallel, so not more power than my Dimitri


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Still parallel, so not more power than my Dimitri



Much more if you build low, has some protections too.


----------



## Christos (16/4/16)

@Viper_SA why not purchase a battery cradle from fat daddy with a 510 and a box you can get locally from a electronics store?
I have done a mosfet box before and can give you advice and schematics on wiring. 
You could essentially have a dual or triple or quad battery Config if you are up for some diy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (16/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/3027/10017793/3653500-color-model-18650-mechanical-box-mod
> 
> Case and point


Wow that's identical, just different paint finish...interesting.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Christos said:


> @Viper_SA why not purchase a battery cradle from fat daddy with a 510 and a box you can get locally from a electronics store?
> I have done a mosfet box before and can give you advice and schematics on wiring.
> You could essentially have a dual or triple or quad battery Config if you are up for some diy.


I might PM you on this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/4/16)

RX200 or Noisy Cricket?


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/4/16)

RX200 - You can go to 200+ watts, and not have to worry about your hands and fingers. I love my cricket, but never build below 0.5, it is just way too hot and insane any lower

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (18/4/16)

If it's a desktop device you want, I wouldn't look further the the RX200. Great battery life with 3 18650s, passthrough (desktop thinking here), not easy to knock over (and take the coffee cup with it), can fit 25mm tanks flush, 250w and firmware upgradability, TC. Also, it's practically the same price as many mods that don't have a third battery, extra 50w (if you really need it), and finally, the looks and in hand comfort.

My 2c. I got two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

